
Reddit bans 3D printer data files for firearms - DanAndersen
https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/rules-reporting/account-and-community-restrictions/reddits-policy-against-transactions
======
DanAndersen
I'm curious how the "they're a private company, they can ban whatever they
want, it's not a 1A violation" argument fares when you have government
officials publicly urging Reddit and other companies to ban 3D-printing files
[0]. Do these companies feel free to act independently, or does this signal
governments attempting to use wink-wink-nudge-nudge influence on private
companies, then being able to claim that it's the private companies that are
exercising their own rights to censor? Seems like we are entering an
interesting future of public-private cronyism.

[0] [https://www.menendez.senate.gov/news-and-
events/press/menend...](https://www.menendez.senate.gov/news-and-
events/press/menendez-to-tech-ceos_you-have-the-power-to-keep-
untraceable-3d-printable-gun-designs-off-your-online-platforms-use-it--)

